# 18hp GT



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

What kind of implements can you get for these. Has the hitch on the back, one pin design. Only thing I have for it is the 8hp tiller. Is there a ground plow for these?? Any help would be appreciated.:driving: :driving:


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You might post the Sears#. It's probably 917.xxxxx or similar.
Saying 18 HP GT is kind of like saying Chevy. Which one?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

by one pin hitch do you meen a sleeve hitch which can lift the attachment or just a tow bar to pull stuff? There are lots of attachments for both types. Brinley-Hardy and Agri-fab are two of the the bigger ones. You can find them online as well as many tractor dealers.

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

careful of plastic parts, they can crack if i t gets cold to much


----------

